# Dally :)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

since lately ive had so many pictures of tsuka, i decided it was dally's turn, and dally loves the camera, sometimes too much lol









shes wondering how to get at my camera...








seen something else..








gotta get closer to the camera....








now have to sit ON the camera!








not happy cuz i took her off the camera








so she puts herself into the corner








she sees the camera again (she doesnt learn lol)








what does munchlax the lovebird have in her cage??? (you can also see dally's pied feather lol)
















thinking for a moment


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww Dally is gorgeous, she just looks so fluffy and cuddly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

so cuddly and fluffy very cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes the most cuddly of all my birds and definately the fluffiest! shes very gentle too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would say Lucky is more cuddly at the minute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lucky is adorable


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Dally Is Like Graystar Loves Cameras!


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Too cute! I love the picture where she reeeeeally looks like shes trying to figure out how to hop onto the camera. She's such a sweetheart


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable! Mine love to chew on my camera strap...they'll chase it if I let them!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

You've got a lovely crest going on there Dally!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

She looks like as my Pola. So cute she is


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Belinda said:


> You've got a lovely crest going on there Dally!


shes always had the nice crest too  except when molting lol shes got a full crest, not as long as tsuka's but much fuller and its fluffy


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

She reminds me a lot of my Itchy  Cute tiel!!!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

She's so adorable and cuddly looking. I love her crest!


----------

